
Show HN: Google Meet Studio Mini – Change your appearance with a browser script - xingyzt
https://x-ing.space/mercator
======
skybrian
This looks like pretty clear trademark infringement to me, unless you work for
Google and I think that's unlikely.

I'm surprised Google lets anyone post a Chrome extension with a title
beginning with "Google".

~~~
xingyzt
You’re probably right, but seeing that Google Meet isn’t enforcing its
trademark on extensions used by tens thousands of people (“Google Meet Grid
View”, “Google Meet Enhancement Suite”, “Google Meet Push to Talk”, etc), I’ll
just keep the name.

~~~
seanwilson
I'd be careful. On August 27, they're getting stricter on spam
[https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/spam-
faq](https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/spam-faq) so don't be surprised if
they start cracking down on this as well.

"...for Google Meet" will probably be okay. They have specific examples like
that here:
[https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/branding](https://developer.chrome.com/webstore/branding)

~~~
xingyzt
Got it. Thank you both for the warning :]

------
diiq
Neat! This would be pretty useful to me if the settings persisted between
sessions -- I don't have the time to fine-tune my camera for each meeting, but
if I could tune it once and use it again and again, that'd be worth it.

~~~
xingyzt
Implemented in 1.13.0. Update is pending review from the webstores.

------
khimaros
The source is also available on GitHub
[https://github.com/FlyOrBoom/mercator](https://github.com/FlyOrBoom/mercator)

------
wyxuan
OMG I love this. This is like the photobooth application but for google meet.
This needs to have the weird lens effects like fish eye.

~~~
xingyzt
feDisplacementMap [1] should work, although I have no idea how to make one,
and Google Meet on Firefox is having problems with SVG filters [2].

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/Element/feD...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/Element/feDisplacementMap)

[2]
[https://github.com/FlyOrBoom/mercator/issues/2](https://github.com/FlyOrBoom/mercator/issues/2)

------
29athrowaway
Change the extension name. This is not an official Google product. The name is
misleading.

e.g.: Mercator for Google Meet

